# Please help a newbie choose a cat back for his 3.5!



## AznTommy530 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi i'm a beginner at modifing imports and i'm having a hard time figuring out which bolt on cat-back or custom cat-back is best for my 3.5 performance wise without a loud, unbearable sound. Should I spend the big bucks on Greddy, Mossy, or Stillen bolt ons? Is it worth it? Or could I save some money and still be able to achieve the same performance and sound with Magnaflow or other good brand mufflers with custom piping? If so, what dimension on piping? what mufflers? stock resonator or aftermarket? or no resonator at all? I've checked out some 3.5's on cardomain.com and I see people put on Magnaflow 14814,14829,14851(race series) 5x8 oval or Magnaflow 14826, 14842 (race series) round. And one last stupid question, should I take out my stock cat and put on a high flow cat? I would really appreciate if I get some suggestions/comments on this, Thanks ALOT!


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I went with the Greddy. Nice sound, and if you order from SWA it's $730 with free shipping for the EVO II (all stainless). $70 install at Midas. I had priced some custom work with a pair of 14829s anda 14416 resonator, and locally they wanted too much for me not to go Greddy.


----------



## AznTommy530 (Jul 11, 2004)

eleuthardt said:


> I went with the Greddy. Nice sound, and if you order from SWA it's $730 with free shipping for the EVO II (all stainless). $70 install at Midas. I had priced some custom work with a pair of 14829s anda 14416 resonator, and locally they wanted too much for me not to go Greddy.


Thanks for the suggestion, yea i was thinking about putting on 14829s with the stock resonator or maybe an A/M one, and could i pass smog w/o the resonator?Would I get the same peformance if not close to the Greddy?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> I went with the Greddy. Nice sound, and if you order from SWA it's $730 with free shipping for the EVO II (all stainless). $70 install at Midas. I had priced some custom work with a pair of 14829s anda 14416 resonator, and locally they wanted too much for me not to go Greddy.


Hey Man, update your "My Ride" section so we can see some pics of your
Greddy...


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Hey Man, update your "My Ride" section so we can see some pics of your
> Greddy...


This weekend, just got her out of the shop and she needs a bath.


----------

